# Outside temperature display in taskbar



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there any way to display the outside temp in the windows task bar (or status bar or whatever - I mean the place on the bottom right corner where I see the date and time.)? I remeber there used to be some kind of plugin that displayed it in probably Win Vista. In the taskbar settings there is a list of icons that can appear in the task bar but weather is not one of them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a tile for the weather when you click on the start (windows tile) bottom left of the task bar it should be visible you can right click on it and pin it to the taskbar.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Drag it to the taskbar.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

I see 2 tiles and both open the same MS app. When I try to drag it to the task bar, I get the red circle with an oblique line symbol, indicating it does not want to stay there.Seems that I cannot attach a screenshot image here, too, only http urls are accepted to insert an image.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the other method I posted.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

joeten said:


> Try the other method I posted.


It allows to pin to start not to task bar


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please change the operating system in your TSF User Control Panel so we may better help you. You've posted in the Windows 10 forum. Either method mentioned should work. We assumed it already was in your Start Menu. Now follow either post 2 or 3 from your Start Menu.

EDIT: To be clear I'm talking about the Tiles.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

joeten said:


> Try the other method I posted.





Corday said:


> Please change the operating system in your TSF User Control Panel so we may better help you. You've posted in the Windows 10 forum. Either method mentioned should work. We assumed it already was in your Start Menu. Now follow either post 2 or 3 from your Start Menu.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear I'm talking about the Tiles.


I updated the UCP to Win 10 (I did not realize XP was there - since I joind this forum). However, I see 2 weather tiles in Start. One with the temp display and one just labeled Weather. The first one cannot be docked to the task bar. It shows the circle with the oblique line icon over it. The second one shows an icon labeled "Link" when I try to drop it on the task bar but does not do anything when dropped. Here is the screen capture video showing what happens. https://ttprivatenew.s3.amazonaws.com/pulse/ak08820/attachments/12496806/ak08820-weather-tile.mp4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Has your win 10 os been fully updated, which build version are you running the info here should help you find out https://www.windowscentral.com/how-check-your-windows-10-build


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

joeten said:


> Has your win 10 os been fully updated, which build version are you running the info here should help you find out https://www.windowscentral.com/how-check-your-windows-10-build


Heavens, but *that's* an oldie! Not that the instructions aren't accurate, as they are, but I'd pick something with screenshots that are a lot more up to date.

Hitting the Windows key, immediately typing _winver_, then hitting enter is my full set of "step by step" instructions for this task.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are welcome to post a updated set if you so wish.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

My Windows version is Version 1909 OS Build 18363.592


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

joeten said:


> You are welcome to post a updated set if you so wish.


If one must have screen shots: https://www.howtogeek.com/236195/how-to-find-out-which-build-and-version-of-windows-10-you-have/

I still prefer: _Hit the Windows key, immediately type *winver*, then hit enter_. 
This is so simple that no screen shots are necessary and I have yet to have anyone fail to grasp these, or succeed at executing them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

ak08820 said:


> My Windows version is Version 1909 OS Build 18363.592


Still waiting for a solution.
AFIK, I have never seen a temp display next to or in place of the date/time in any version of windows. I think it is a great feature that MS should implement and pay me some royalty.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Windows+10+display+outdoor+temperature+in+system+tray


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

The only article in the above search on Win10 was https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ature-in/5114b522-bfb0-43ac-afb3-b79837a21592

and the app it indicated as working did not work.

Please reply only if you have tried or are already using. With a screenshot if possible.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I am curious did you when trying the info I posted earlier go to more on the options when you right clicked on the tile as there should then be a option to pin to taskbar.
If I omitted that in my previous post my apologies.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

There are scads of weather apps that turn up in that previous search, and I know people using a number of them under Windows 10.

The clear gist is you need a third party weather app of your choosing that includes temperature display for the system tray. No one but you can choose which one you prefer, which is why I don't attempt to do so.

I've led the horse to water . . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have checked the info I posted and the app in the tiles does indeed get pinned to the taskbar so there should be no need for another app, unless your needs are so very specific as to you requiring the ability to either hover the cursor over or have the app show details with no further interaction from you.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

I installed the weather network app for Win7. It does not react to a right click and the options don't have one to dock it to the task bar. See the screenshot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I was not refering to you installing anything other than what was there, I would not necessarily expect a win 7 app to behave in the same way as one meant for win 10 not all apps/programs etc will behave exactly at they would when installed on a system they were not originally built for, even in compatibilty mode.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

The Windows 10 app with the tile on the start menu has option to 'pin it to the start menu' not the task bar. When I check it on it does not show anywhere on the desktopp. Pin to start seems to mean that when I click on the start button, it is shown among the tiles that are shown and then it shows the temp there. I wanted the temp displayed in the bottom right corner by the date/time.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Right click the tile or do what I said way back in Post#2.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you see a little further down on the drop down menu More as that is where the option to pin to the taskbar is.


----------



## ak08820 (Jun 15, 2008)

joeten said:


> I have checked the info I posted and the app in the tiles does indeed get pinned to the taskbar so there should be no need for another app, unless your needs are so very specific as to you requiring the ability to either hover the cursor over or have the app show details with no further interaction from you.





joeten said:


> Do you see a little further down on the drop down menu More as that is where the option to pin to the taskbar is.


OK, there was an option to pin to task bar under "more options" but it does not show the temp in the task bar. See attached pic.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's correct. you either have to click it to show contents or choose a weather app from some on-line source which does exactly what you want. Be careful which app you choose (I can't make a recommendation) as you could bring in a load of adware.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is why I went with what is there, third party apps can be a lottery.


----------

